# ETL HR doing punch corrections for TMs in compliance.



## Sarktoot (Aug 25, 2021)

Just wondering if anyone else has heard of HR doing this? I know that’s it’s a fireable offense if a TM does it, like purposely missing meal punches and then doing a correction as to not be in compliance, but what about HR actively encouraging it? This has happened to me in the past when she didn’t want to get me coverage for my meal, and said if I thought I was going to be in compliance I should just miss my meal punches, and she also told someone else in my dept to do this today as well.


----------



## james0707 (Aug 25, 2021)

Sarktoot said:


> Just wondering if anyone else has heard of HR doing this? I know that’s it’s a fireable offense if a TM does it, like purposely missing meal punches and then doing a correction as to not be in compliance, but what about HR actively encouraging it? This has happened to me in the past when she didn’t want to get me coverage for my meal, and said if I thought I was going to be in compliance I should just miss my meal punches, and she also told someone else in my dept to do this today as well.



She should be reported and fired.

She is falsifying time sheets.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 26, 2021)

document all events. Be ready for getting written up for going on compliance for not going to lunch at 5 or 6 hours. Your etl or tl should be getting your breaks covered


----------



## Yetive (Aug 26, 2021)

This is definitely not ok. 

The compliance rules are there specifically to prevent situations where team members don't get timely lunch breaks. If there is an extenuating circumstance, HR gets to take the ding on their compliance metric, not falsify timesheets. 

You can take a couple of approaches to this. You can speak directly with HR and tell her that you don't want to be complicit in her timeclock fraud. You can speak with your SD and explain what is going on, and that you feel uncomfortable being part of this (bring anyone else who has experienced this if they are willing). You can call the ethics hotline and report it there (your store will almost certainly know that you called, so I would start with one of the first options).

Keep track of the times these happened. If they decide to bring down the hammer, they can check video of you working vs the punches made on your behalf


----------



## Sarktoot (Aug 26, 2021)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> document all events. Be ready for getting written up for going on compliance for not going to lunch at 5 or 6 hours. Your etl or tl should be getting your breaks covered


Oh yeh I’ve never hit compliance myself, I ended up punching with 1 minute left that day. But thanks for the advice!


----------



## Sarktoot (Aug 26, 2021)

Yetive said:


> This is definitely not ok.
> 
> The compliance rules are there specifically to prevent situations where team members don't get timely lunch breaks. If there is an extenuating circumstance, HR gets to take the ding on their compliance metric, not falsify timesheets.
> 
> ...


I’ve already reported her thru ethics with the online sheet and an anonymous email since I absolutely don’t feel comfortable talking to my SD or her about it. I’m 99% positive he knows what’s going on but our stores leadership is a mess rn with one of our ETLs quitting because they walked in on the SD and another ETL making fun of them.


----------



## Yetive (Aug 26, 2021)

Yikes. Well, the report will likely go to the SD and perhaps HRBP.  Try to get the other person to do the same thing.


----------



## NotCynicalYet (Aug 29, 2021)

HR ETLs who do this should keep a very up to date resume...


----------



## Rastaman (Aug 29, 2021)

It used to happen all the time at my store.  People would just leave off a start or end meal punch and HR expert would just fix it without asking anyone.


----------

